# white bump on caribe lip?



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dont understand... it looks like it has been getting more prominent...On one of my caribe there is a white bump on his chin...sorry i dont have a digi cam yet...does neone know bout bumps or anything that looks like one?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

its prolley from runnin into the tank walls


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

All my pygos have scuff marks on their chins from ramming into the glass and decor. No worries


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I got the same on my RBP it looks like a pimple. And yesterday that same P got a cut on its lips from fighting over food with other p. It is all normal, and they should fade with time.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Normal :nod: 
I add aquarium salt after my cleanings, it seems to help


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> its prolley from runnin into the tank walls


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yuck i dno bout that...its starting to rise and has become a pointy thing off of his chin....pretty gross looking...should i amputate?


----------

